# [SOLVED] Safe overclocking temps?



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello everyone, I recently bought myself a Swiftech H240X, when I run prime95, my cpu temperature goes up to around the 68-72 degrees.
I'm running a i7-4790K at stock speeds with turbo enabled.


So my questions for you guys are:

Is this a normal temperature for H240X?
How hot can my CPU run before I should worry?

I appreciate all the help I can get! thanks in advance!
-Bocajls


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

those are bad temps for stock speed with prime running. What were your temps before you installed the H250X?

The i470k max temps for the cores is 90 degrees c however this will make the IHS temp 72. Temp monitoring programs look at the cores. So you would get throttling at 90 degrees however going this high is a bad idea.

Have you made sure the cooler is functioning properly and is installed properly? Have you checked the airflow in your case?

It could just be you have a bad cpu, not all cpus are equal.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

How many fans are connected to the radiator? Are they on a push or pull configuration?

What are the idle temps?

Anything in the 90C and above is the point to worry, 100C is maximum Tjunction for nearly all Intel CPUs.


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

Those temperatures with a stock intel heatsink fan apparatus would be normal for prime after 30 minutes but not your unit but the H240X you have should max out at about 45-50c even with a 4.6 ghz overclock, so like MC17 surmised I would tend to look at the cooler installation possibly.


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

Hello everyone and thanks for the replies!

Before running my H240X I ran a system with my AMD 8150, it ran around 60 degrees.

Idle temps are around 28-31 with ambient temp of 25 degrees.

I have two fans connected to the radiator ( stock fans that came with it ).

The airflow in my case is great, I have Obsidian 750D.

And yes, the pump is running and so are the fans connected .

-Bocajls


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How many fans are connected to the radiator? Are they on a push or pull configuration?
> 
> What are the idle temps?
> 
> Anything in the 90C and above is the point to worry, 100C is maximum Tjunction for nearly all Intel CPUs.


Idle temperatures are 26-32 
Heavy load goes up to 73 degrees.


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*



greenbrucelee said:


> those are bad temps for stock speed with prime running. What were your temps before you installed the H250X?
> 
> The i470k max temps for the cores is 90 degrees c however this will make the IHS temp 72. Temp monitoring programs look at the cores. So you would get throttling at 90 degrees however going this high is a bad idea.
> 
> ...


Before running my H240X I ran a system with my AMD 8150, it ran around 60 degrees.
I have two fans connected to the radiator ( stock fans that came with it ).
And yes, the pump is running and so are the fans .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

I say your temperatures are fine. Idle is quite low and under load should reach up into the 60Cs.

What are you using to record the temps? What are they when gaming?


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I say your temperatures are fine. Idle is quite low and under load should reach up into the 60Cs.
> 
> What are you using to record the temps? What are they when gaming?


I'm using:
Coretemp
Intel extreme tuning utility
HWinfo64
Mobo cpu temp monitor

Temps when running games:
GTA V: 36-51 degrees

Well, GTA is the only game I've tested 

GPU hits 90 degrees though... but I guess that's normal for AMD


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

CPU temps are fine if they are in the 50s, I'm happy to see them there.

GPU, how it is being cooled? The standard stock cooler? What is the air flow setup in your case looking like?


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> CPU temps are fine if they are in the 50s, I'm happy to see them there.
> 
> GPU, how it is being cooled? The standard stock cooler? What is the air flow setup in your case looking like?


It's an ASUS r9 290, overclocked from the get go.
Dual fan and all that...

My case is a 750D, the only thing I have changed is that there's a fan in the bottom blowing air out and the watercooler in the top with two fans sucking air in


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

I say you're all set on the CPU, but the GPU runs hot. What is its temp at idle? Can you post the photo of HWMonitor?


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I say you're all set on the CPU, but the GPU runs hot. What is its temp at idle? Can you post the photo of HWMonitor?


Idle:

GPU thermal Diode: 54 degrees
GPU Fan: 1050 RPM
GPU Clock: 300.0 Mhz
GPU Memory Clock 1259.0 Mhz
GPU Utilization: 0%
GPU Fan Speed: 10.0%
GPU D3D Memory Dedicated: 448 MB
GPU D3D Memory Dynamic: 76 MB
GPU VRM Power In (PIN): 10.400 W


After 2 minutes of gaming:

GPU thermal Diode: 86 degrees
GPU Fan: 2348 RPM
GPU Clock: 1000.0 Mhz
GPU Memory Clock 1259.0 Mhz
GPU Utilization: 99.0%
GPU Fan Speed: 60.0%
GPU D3D Memory Dedicated: 3262 MB
GPU D3D Memory Dynamic: 260 MB
GPU VRM Power In (PIN): 178.750 W

Note: Put my chassis fans up to like 80%, but it's noisy as hell.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*

86C when the case fans are running at 80%?

That's still hot IMO if that is the case.


----------



## bocajls (Jun 11, 2015)

*Re: Safe overclocking temps?*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> 86C when the case fans are running at 80%?
> 
> That's still hot IMO if that is the case.


Yeah, the GPU is hella hot, but I guess I have to live with that for now 

The problem with my CPU seems to have been fixed after reinstalling it, so I guess my worries are over


----------

